# Windows 10 Mobile 10586.839 released! (Threshold 2 Production)



## Deleted member 7503076 (Mar 15, 2017)

Just to let everyone who is still on the Threshold 2 branch of Windows 10 (great for older Lumias that were never supported for Redstone, or if you want a more stable branch of W10M) that 10586.839 has dropped today (March 2017 Patch Tuesday) 

If your phone is reporting that no updates are available and you are currently on either 8.1 or a 10.0.10586.xxx build lower than .839, update to at least 10586.107 first and then apply the Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise provisioning package and select the Current Branch for Business ("defer upgrades") to receive the latest Threshold 2 update. This should work on all Lumias that shipped with WP8.x except the 4 GB ones that could never run any version of W10M.

Keep enjoying those great Nokia devices!


----------



## pfreud01 (Mar 15, 2017)

https://changewindows.org/build/10586/mobile: "System: Support for notifications trough LEDs"

Wooh!


----------



## chinitopex (Mar 16, 2017)

Excellent notice
I have a question for you?
I was an insider user, but my phone was damaged
I had the last build 10586 ...
Can I still download updates on another phone?
Windows 10 mobile preview?
Could you give me the name of the app that is used to be insider?
I have 7 months without phone lumia 

Now have a L521


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Mar 17, 2017)

chinitopex said:


> Can I still download updates on another phone?

Click to collapse



No app or other phone needed - just use the provisioning package (ppkg file) to upgrade to Enterprise edition, tick defer upgrades, then check for updates. If you're still on 8.1, update to 10586.107 using the offline update package first.


----------



## AWasisto (Mar 18, 2017)

Here's my review... So far, this build is the best W10M build for unsupported phones. It's very responsive, nearly as fast as Redstone yet as stable as 10586.107. There are some minor UI improvements too from the previous build


----------



## uiqjirka (Mar 18, 2017)

Works on L925 (32GB), now downloading .839.
Updating from 10586.107


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 18, 2017)

******* said:


> No app or other phone needed - just use the provisioning package (ppkg file) to upgrade to Enterprise edition, tick defer upgrades, then check for updates. If you're still on 8.1, update to 10586.107 using the offline update package first.

Click to collapse



Post the ppkg file.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Mar 18, 2017)

There's a copy in the other thread here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71091803&postcount=25


----------



## NuuB_BR (Mar 19, 2017)

*"WP8.x except the 4 GB ones that could never run any version of W10M."*

 I'm on RS1 in my L530


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 19, 2017)

RS1 is.... ? 
 I have 10.0.14393.693 on my 430, thank to dhtupgradeadvisor.


----------



## uiqjirka (Mar 19, 2017)

For non supported phones is 10586.839 more suitable.Here Maps, Here Drive +work on it.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Mar 19, 2017)

I agree, the Here apps do indeed still work if you use the slightly older versions from before they added the expiry date to them, and 10586.xxx is nice and stable whereas there seem to be a lot of reports of bugs with Redstone and later branches of W10M - also it was kinda supported on the older Lumias via the original Insider Preview so is designed to run on older hardware and lower amounts of RAM.


----------



## AWasisto (Mar 20, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> RS1 is.... ?
> I have 10.0.14393.693 on my 430, thank to dhtupgradeadvisor.

Click to collapse



RS1 builds are faster actually, but they're not really stable on unsupported devices. Glance doesn't work out of the box, RAW camera capture doesn't work, Daylight white balance doesn't work, etc.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 21, 2017)

Its a 512 MB ram device....give him a chance


----------



## ridickk666 (Apr 2, 2017)

Can build 107 keyboard problem resolved with this update?


----------



## aazswapnil (Apr 3, 2017)

ridickk666 said:


> Can build 107 keyboard problem resolved with this update?

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Apr 12, 2017)

Another Patch Tuesday, another gift from MSFT for us older Lumia lovers - 10586.873 (April 2017 cumulative update for the Threshold 2 branch) now available!


----------



## saicon (Apr 12, 2017)

*10586.873 Lists*

Without CBSU Packages


----------



## AWasisto (Apr 13, 2017)

Is it possible to backup 10586.839 update cabs from softwaredistributions\download\ folder and do the update using IUTool.exe in case someday the business branch reaches Redstone? Or does anyone know how to read GetDULogs.exe output? It's kinda hard since the generated csv doesn't mention which cabs were used to update the system


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Apr 13, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> Is it possible to backup 10586.839 update cabs from softwaredistributions\download\ folder and do the update using IUTool.exe in case someday the business branch reaches Redstone? Or does anyone know how to read GetDULogs.exe output? It's kinda hard since the generated csv doesn't mention which cabs were used to update the system

Click to collapse



It's meant to be possible to download all the cabs from the Microsoft Update Catalogue (people have posted lists above in this thread, or you can get all the links from the Catalogue itself, this search shows the more recent Threshold 2 branch updates with the latest one (.873 for April 2017) being at the top: https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=10586 all mobile phone) and then install them using iutool.exe, but when I tried this before discovering the "defer upgrades" method I kept getting an error at "preparing updates 2%". I was trying with all of the packages (for the various devices) and both cbs and cbsu sets of packages i.e. all of the files on the Update Catalogue, perhaps it only works if you copy across only specific ones with iutool.exe but I couldn't work out which ones I needed. The reliable way to update a device offline which I have tested and works great is using WSUS, here's how to set it up: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/how-to-wsus-windows-server-update-t3574739


----------



## AWasisto (Apr 13, 2017)

******* said:


> It's meant to be possible to download all the cabs from the Microsoft Update Catalogue (people have posted lists above in this thread, or you can get all the links from the Catalogue itself, this search shows the more recent Threshold 2 branch updates with the latest one (.873 for April 2017) being at the top: https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=10586 all mobile phone) and then install them using iutool.exe, but when I tried this before discovering the "defer upgrades" method I kept getting an error at "preparing updates 2%". I was trying with all of the packages (for the various devices) and both cbs and cbsu sets of packages i.e. all of the files on the Update Catalogue, perhaps it only works if you copy across only specific ones with iutool.exe but I couldn't work out which ones I needed. The reliable way to update a device offline which I have tested and works great is using WSUS, here's how to set it up: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/how-to-wsus-windows-server-update-t3574739

Click to collapse



Whoa that would take some time. Thanks anyway, it will be useful someday


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Apr 13, 2017)

Setting up the WSUS didn't take too long, you just need a VM with a suitable Windows Server installed, then you just need to import the latest 10586.xxx update to it, and configure your phone(s) to obtain their updates from your server rather than MS's server


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (May 8, 2017)

I have recently did fresh install of 10586.873 on lumia 530. works fine, but i have one problem when restoring my apps. i could only find old version of viber (4.5.6) and cant update it to any newer version. does anyone have .xap or .appx of some newer version?


----------



## the great potato (Jun 11, 2017)

*question .....*

so can i update a 520 to win 10 using this method? currently on win 8.1 and explorer crashes more than a drunk on friday night ! i tried the Fiddler method and i get the unauthorized problem =(   trying to find a way to update to win 10, i used Cryan denim and its horrible, to many problems for it to be a socalled "update" for 520 users


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jun 11, 2017)

the great potato said:


> so can i update a 520 to win 10 using this method? currently on win 8.1 and explorer crashes more than a drunk on friday night ! i tried the Fiddler method and i get the unauthorized problem =(   trying to find a way to update to win 10, i used Cryan denim and its horrible, to many problems for it to be a socalled "update" for 520 users

Click to collapse



Yes - I've written up the offline update method here if you want a full guide: https://forums.windowscentral.com/w...test-10586-xxx-14393-xxx-15063-xxx-build.html


----------



## the great potato (Jun 11, 2017)

*o wow thank you !*



******* said:


> Yes - I've written up the offline update method here if you want a full guide]

Click to collapse



wow thank you so so so very much !!  ive been on this mission for a good wile now, maybe i can finish it finally ! 

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

Ok in the wright up it says  "the post with the download tells you which folder is relevant for each phone"   

but there is nothing that i see, my only guess for a nokia 520 its the folder 43X-532 ??   dont want to mess this up, sorry if im a bother 

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

Ok in the wright up it says "the post with the download tells you which folder is relevant for each phone"

but there is nothing that i see, my only guess for a nokia 520 its the folder 43X-532 ?? dont want to mess this up, sorry if im a bother

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

ok  why when i run iutool -l ,   i get  ERROR: failed to enable logging <0x80070005>; continuing anyway.
error 0x80070490 command failed <HRESULT = 0x80070490>  

even tried diffrent command, none will run

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

ok found the answer !!  just had to uninstall the phone from the devices and reinstall it .... i dunno it said it clears reg data or something when i looked up the error code.

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------

ok in the wright up it says "the post with the download tells you which folder is relevant for each phone"

but there is nothing that i see, my only guess for a nokia 520 its the folder 43X-532 ?? dont want to mess this up, sorry if im a bother


ok found the wright up on this info to, for the 520, it was the 2nd gen 400x800 (i think thats what it was called)   but got it worked out and its downloading the first update right now :laugh:


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jun 12, 2017)

Glad to hear it's working for you - once you're on 10586.107 (the original release build of Windows 10 Mobile) you'll need to decide which W10M branch you want to run - you can either run 10586.xxx (10586.916 is the latest to date, though there will be new builds on Patch Tuesday next week) which was the only branch that was somewhat supported by Microsoft on the older Lumias and allows you to run the old Here Maps/Here Drive+ apps if you want those, or you can go to the latest Creator's Update branch (15063.297, again will be updated next week) - or try both and see what works best on your phone. The write-up that I linked to covers both options, there is also the option of changing your phone's model identifier in order to get later branches than 10586.xxx but I have only covered the fully offline method that doesn't require you to do that.

 Whatever you do, be sure to do a hard reset after you have finished all the updates, especially if you haven't done one since upgrading from 8.1, as outlined in the guide.


----------



## the great potato (Jun 12, 2017)

ok guys im getting worried here ... phone has been going for about 4 -5 hrs on the gears screen ... is this normal ??????? or should i recover and try again ?? someone please chime in !!! i did do a hard reset before the update, any help would be great .


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hmm it shouldn't take that long, you might need to reset and try again if it doesn't complete.


----------



## the great potato (Jun 13, 2017)

anyone know how to roll back to win 10s first update? 2nd windows 10 update isnt treating my phone well getting random freeze ups after installing it. first update i messed with a lot and didnt have any of these problems.  i guess i can rool back to 8.1 and reinstall the update. any thoughts on the first win10 vs 2nd update?  all seemed well on the first install for my phone for some reason.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jun 13, 2017)

the great potato said:


> anyone know how to roll back to win 10s first update? 2nd windows 10 update isnt treating my phone well getting random freeze ups after installing it. first update i messed with a lot and didnt have any of these problems.  i guess i can rool back to 8.1 and reinstall the update. any thoughts on the first win10 vs 2nd update?  all seemed well on the first install for my phone for some reason.

Click to collapse



Which update do you mean by "the second one", do you mean the most recent 10586.xxx update or did you move to a newer branch of W10M than 10586.xxx?

The latest 10586.xxx one is fine on my phones (625 and 1020), the latest one on the latest branch i.e. 15063.297 seemed ok but I have only tested it briefly on a 625 so can't say for sure. Did you do a hard reset after doing all the updates? (if not then it is strongly recommended)

If you want to roll back at all, you have to go all the way back to 8.1 using the Windows Device Recovery Tool (WDRT), then apply the update that you want.


----------



## the great potato (Jun 14, 2017)

it was  10586.xxx i believe, i did do a hard reset after install but i just kept getting strange stuff happening. i did roll back to 8.1 and im installing the first update of win 10 now.think im just going to stick with the first one. I messed with it a lot for about a full day and never had anything strange happen.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jun 14, 2017)

the great potato said:


> it was  10586.xxx i believe, i did do a hard reset after install but i just kept getting strange stuff happening. i did roll back to 8.1 and im installing the first update of win 10 now.think im just going to stick with the first one. I messed with it a lot for about a full day and never had anything strange happen.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't personally recommend staying with 10586.107, that was the original release build and a lot will have been improved since then - but it's up to you!


----------



## the great potato (Jun 16, 2017)

ok for some reason on update 1 now my phone isnt running it as fast as the first time, so i decided to update anyway back to the 10586.xxx... but now that i do the steps to do so, i still get no updates in phone updates... so i checked in to the Offline update to see about installing all the updates and going to Rs2 ... but when i run -getdulogs.exe -o c:\logs.cab -  i get the error of 0x80070057, that error is  --E_INVALIDARG --An argument does not meet the contract of the method--   So .. ok how can i get the updates to run again??


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jun 16, 2017)

the great potato said:


> ok for some reason on update 1 now my phone isnt running it as fast as the first time, so i decided to update anyway back to the 10586.xxx... but now that i do the steps to do so, i still get no updates in phone updates... so i checked in to the Offline update to see about installing all the updates and going to Rs2 ... but when i run -getdulogs.exe -o c:\logs.cab -  i get the error of 0x80070057, that error is  --E_INVALIDARG --An argument does not meet the contract of the method--   So .. ok how can i get the updates to run again??

Click to collapse



Not sure, that exact command is working here - make sure the working directory of your command prompt is the folder where the tools are (iutool.exe, etc) - I used the 1703 version of the tools (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72341541&postcount=172) but I think any should work, certainly against a phone running 10586.xxx. If you justw ant the latest update for the 10586.xxx branch, you can use W10M Enterprise edition to get it over-the-air, the offline update is only for if you want to move to a later W10M branch or if MS ever block the over-the-air updates for unsupported phones. You can get the W10M Enterprise provisioning package here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71091803&postcount=25


----------



## the great potato (Jun 18, 2017)

i have tried the over the air method about 10 times and every time it comes up with no updates, followed the steps over n over and the first time it worked fine, but now that i redid the updates its not working at all. and yes i know i am in the right directory for me, i have iutools folder (older version) and also have the new one in folder Iutools2. Both come up with the same error on the offline updates.  im still trying to figure this out =/ also im using the right cmd in the Cmd window from the How to wright up.

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

O my just went over to your post for the  W10M Enterprise provisioning package and i have Windows insider installed, im going to go Opt out and try again, i bet thats what the problem is !  ill report back!  thanks again for the help ******* !

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




the great potato said:


> i have tried the over the air method about 10 times and every time it comes up with no updates, followed the steps over n over and the first time it worked fine, but now that i redid the updates its not working at all. and yes i know i am in the right directory for me, i have iutools folder (older version) and also have the new one in folder Iutools2. Both come up with the same error on the offline updates.  im still trying to figure this out =/ also im using the right cmd in the Cmd window from the How to wright up.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------
> 
> O my just went over to your post for the  W10M Enterprise provisioning package and i have Windows insider installed, im going to go Opt out and try again, i bet thats what the problem is !  ill report back!  thanks again for the help ******* !

Click to collapse



 Yip ! that was the problem, its already downloading the update for .962 ... thank you again !!   but after i update this ... ok what is better to go with ?  this update or go for redstone 2 ?  trying to find the fastest build for the 520..any ideas?


----------



## the great potato (Aug 2, 2017)

*Ringtone issue Corebuild 3058.50000.1424.10478*

Ok i dont know if its the version of win 10 enterprise im running or what, im on win 10 enterprise Corebuild 3058.50000.1424.10478,  before when i updated to win10 i didnt have service on my phone, now i do have service and i set a default ringtone, then go into contacts and set personal ringtones for people. No matter what ive tried it will only play the default ringtones, not the personal ones ive set ...  Anyone know what is up with this? is just the windows ver im on or something eles?  Ide like to update to a higher windows version but it wont go past this version for some reason..  anyhelp would be great , thanks guys !


*****UPDATE***** Ok guys figgured it out, for custom ringtones and text tones to work, i had to set my default sound to Default, go fig hu?  but after you do that custom tones for each person work.


----------



## the great potato (Sep 8, 2017)

ok im on 10.0.10586.962 , what can i update to now?  what version is this anyway?

---------- Post added at 03:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 AM ----------

ok guys im on 10.0.10586.962, what version of win 10 is this ?  and  what can i update to?  so far i cant seem to get anything to update from this point.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Sep 8, 2017)

That is the Threshold 2 branch (10586.xxx), you can either update to the latest build on that branch which is currently 10586.1045 (Patch Tuesday next week though so should be a new build then), that should be automatically downloaded if you are running W10M Enterprise with "defer upgrades" ticked.

Alternatively you may be able to move to one of the two newer W10M branches but that is a bit more work.


----------



## mirasal2 (Sep 16, 2017)

In case of someone wants to try just rename and delete *.zip*


----------



## AWasisto (Sep 16, 2017)

Is it just me or skype isn't working anymore on w10m build 10586?


----------

